# Eclipse Konsole



## kr99 (31. Dez 2009)

Hallo, Eclipse wirft mir zwar in der Konsole Eceptions aus, aber sagt nicht in welcher Zeile ich den Fehler finde. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Geeeee (31. Dez 2009)

Wenn du z.B. die Fehlermeldung (bzw. Ausschnitte davon) posten würdest, könnte man evtl. helfen.


----------



## kr99 (31. Dez 2009)

Oh sorry, habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Es geht mir gar nicht um den Fehler an sich, sondern um die Frage, ob es eine Möglichkeit bei Eclipse gibt sich die Zeile anzeigen zu lassen?


PS: Gibt es bei Eclipse vllt. auch ein Schritt für Schritt Debugging? Bei MS Visual Studio, konnte ich bei VB.net Schritt für Schritt Debuggen und mir zwischenzeitlich sogar inhalte der Variablen anschauen.


----------



## bronks (31. Dez 2009)

kr99 hat gesagt.:


> ... PS: Gibt es bei Eclipse vllt. auch ein Schritt für Schritt Debugging? Bei MS Visual Studio, konnte ich bei VB.net Schritt für Schritt Debuggen und mir zwischenzeitlich sogar inhalte der Variablen anschauen.


Ja und es funktioniert genauso, wie in VS.


----------



## kr99 (2. Jan 2010)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Ja und es funktioniert genauso, wie in VS.



Und wie mach ich das?


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Jan 2010)

Eines der ersten Ergebnisse die mir Dr. Gockel geliefert hat:

http://informatik.unibas.ch/lehre/ws06/cs106/_Downloads/EclipseDebuggingMM.pdf

:toll:


----------



## kr99 (2. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Eines der ersten Ergebnisse die mir Dr. Gockel geliefert hat:
> 
> http://informatik.unibas.ch/lehre/ws06/cs106/_Downloads/EclipseDebuggingMM.pdf
> 
> :toll:



Wenn ich etwas bestimmtes suche, dann finde selten das was ich suche...
Demnach: Vielen Dank!


----------

